# Securing Ladders To Racks



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I use ladder clamps. They are very quick to fit and remove and they can also be locked. You can also use them as tube clamps for the rack as well. Just put a 4-6" soil pipe with caps on either side of the clamp and tighten down.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Three ratchet straps. Also thread a cable and lock through the rung of each ladder.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Old Crow said:


> How do you guys secure your ladders to the racks on your trailers? I have yet to find a good way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


Gravity....duh.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I use ratchet straps for _everything_.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

SDC said:


> OK so I went looking, and here is what I found...
> 
> Seems like overkill to me, but here it is
> 
> ...


I don't think "equipment" is referring to stuff like ladders. I think it is stuff like skidsteers and other equipment of that nature...


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info fellas!


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I use ratchet straps but those big zip ties that the HVAC guys use would work great and make loading and unloading very quick.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

giantfan said:


> Back in the day I used 12-2 romex. Twist it up nice and tight and I never had a problem.


 :thumbsup:This was my prefered method also. Now evreything goes inside the trailer.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have used romex in the past when I had nothing else. It does work great but I always thought it was ugly as sin.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice van Schmidt!

BTW, romex may be ugly but it always works if you need it.


----------



## Roof runners (11 mo ago)

mnjconstruction said:


> We use bungies but I hate them. I really need to make the switch. I'd like to find something that is fast and very secure. hate messing with those stupid bungies!!!


They make these quick easy straps called lashing straps. They come in all sizes and they're super secure. Quick release aswell. There is also these velcro straps. Look up lashing straps and you'll find the velcro ones aswell. Check them out i hate bungee as much as I can't stand the ratchet straps. They're always knotted up and the slowest process to b take ladders on and off


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Roof runners said:


> They make these quick easy straps called lashing straps. They come in all sizes and they're super secure. Quick release aswell. There is also these velcro straps. Look up lashing straps and you'll find the velcro ones aswell. Check them out i hate bungee as much as I can't stand the ratchet straps. They're always knotted up and the slowest process to b take ladders on and off


2009 and that member hasn't been active since 2013.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

Old Crow said:


> How do you guys secure your ladders to the racks on your trailers? I have yet to find a good way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Zulu Kono (Oct 8, 2021)

SDC said:


> *TITLE XXI
> MOTOR VEHICLES
> 
> CHAPTER 266
> ...


Pretty sure "construction equipment' is referring to heavy equipment.


----------

